# How Deep Does A Pond Have to Be for Trout?



## SmittyN330

Hey, I was thinking about possibly stocking a pond I own with trout. The pond is about 10-12' deep in the center. Would that be deep enough for Browns or Rainbows to survive year-round? If not, how deep would a pond have to be to support Browns and/or Rainbows? Thanks


----------



## Sharp Charge

I'm thinking it has more to do with water temp. They stock various lakes with trout in the spring and fall and they don't seem to last. I think that the shallower ponds get to warm and the fish go belly up. Is there a stream or spring feeding your pond?


----------



## Salmonid

for year round trout, youll need several things, clear spring fed pond with cold water constantly flowing in and also a bottom diffuser aerator. Water temps must stay below 72 degrees for browns to survive and around 70 for rainbows. I might add that in a pond situation youll need to heavily oxygenate the water for the fish to actually thrive at those temps. 

Most folks will just stock them in October and fish them out through the winter and before early June of the next year. Those folks typically put in rainbows that are adult sized so they can be harvested for dinner since they will die anyways the following spring when water temps get too warm. Stick with bows they are easier to raise and cost less then half the same size brownies will cost you. 

Salmonid


----------

